# Sticky  Legislative ETREE signup link



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Note, this link is temporarily disabled and will be repaired as soon as possible.

Below you will find the link to sign up for the Nodakoutdoors ETREE.

Each North Dakota Legislative Session nodakoutdoors sends out notices for legislation that pertains to outdoor issues that are important to North Dakota Resident Hunters.

The messages typically list the bills and what they are about as well as the hearing date and legislative contact information.

I know when I respond to the ETREE messages it takes less than a minute to send an email to my legislators.

Get involved this legislative session, it only takes a minute to sign up.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/cgi-bin/et ... st&l=etree


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

It is now working and is a lot faster way to contact appropiate rep.


----------

